# Ceramic Boil Enhancers To Prevent Boil-overs In Homebrewing Boil?



## t2000kw (2/7/12)

I wondered if anyone here have ever used something like this:

http://www.homebrewing.org/Ceramic-Boil-En...its_p_2567.html

to prevent boil-overs when bring the wort to a boil?

We aren't allowed to distill alcohol in the USA, but I found the information about the Still Spirits distiller fascinating. I then saw that these ceramic beads were used to prevent the boil from foaming and getting up into the distilling tower and wondered if they would have a use in our hobby?

Since all-grain brews boil a large quantity of wort, I thought this post fit this particular area of the forum but it might also work in partial boils also.

Thanks!!!

Donald

illegitimi non carborundum


----------



## JDW81 (2/7/12)

t2000kw said:


> I wondered if anyone here have ever used something like this:
> 
> http://www.homebrewing.org/Ceramic-Boil-En...its_p_2567.html
> 
> ...



I use a spray bottle with water in it. Works fine. These look like (to me at least) another way to get you to spent your hard earned Cyril Ash on something that you don't really need (again my view). Bit like to $40 wine decanter cleaning beads, nothing but a hand full of stainless steel beads. 

My 2c


----------



## bum (2/7/12)

JDW81 said:


> I use a spray bottle with water in it. Works fine.


You paid for a spray bottle? I just wave the kettle lid at it - stops every potential boil-over. You bling brewers your your fancy gizmos!


----------



## t2000kw (2/7/12)

bum said:


> You paid for a spray bottle? I just wave the kettle lid at it - stops every potential boil-over. You bling brewers your your fancy gizmos!



I tried yelling at it but that didn't work. I have used the garden hose on it and that helped.


----------



## bum (2/7/12)

t2000kw said:


> I tried yelling at it but that didn't work.


Did you remember to swear? V.important.


----------



## t2000kw (2/7/12)

bum said:


> Did you remember to swear? V.important.



That must be the problem. I try very hard not to swear. Unless something is true, then I can swear that it is true. 

 

BTW, there is a brewing technique popular in Australia that puts the hot wort in with the hops in a sealed container. the hops do their flavoring and some bittering while the wort cools and it saves the step of cooling the wort, which is an opportunity for infection of the beer while it's cooling. 

What is that technique called? Maybe a link or two would help, too. I might try that sometime. 

Donald


----------



## sponge (2/7/12)

t2000kw said:


> BTW, there is a brewing technique popular in Australia that puts the hot wort in with the hops in a sealed container. the hops do their flavoring and some bittering while the wort cools and it saves the step of cooling the wort, which is an opportunity for infection of the beer while it's cooling.
> 
> What is that technique called? Maybe a link or two would help, too. I might try that sometime.
> 
> Donald



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=23742


----------



## JDW81 (2/7/12)

bum said:


> You paid for a spray bottle? I just wave the kettle lid at it - stops every potential boil-over. You bling brewers your your fancy gizmos!



I never said I paid for it, pinched it from work.


----------



## sheamas_88 (2/7/12)

They probably will help a bit, not a bad idea to get some if you are boiling in a small pot. Adding boiling chips helps form smaller bubbles rather than big exploding ones.

Personally I wouldn't buy anything like that though, just cut up some copper pipe into small rings or throw in some small SS nuts or something. As long as its bumpy or got some edges on it, it should do the same job.

Don't forget you're gunna have to fish them out of the hot break after the boil and if they're too small its going to be a pain.


----------



## manticle (2/7/12)

I like to prevent boil-overs by not exceeding the capabilities of my equipment.

I know it's a bit conservative.


----------



## barls (2/7/12)

i use foamsol. works really well


----------



## wombil (2/7/12)

"We aren't allowed to distill alcohol in the USA,"

If you took any notice of the things you are not supposed to do here you wouldn't bother getting out of bed in the morning.
Cheers.


----------



## DJR (2/7/12)

barls said:


> i use foamsol. works really well



When you can remember to bring it :lol:


----------



## barls (2/7/12)

DJR said:


> When you can remember to bring it :lol:


yes when i remember
i did this weekend
couldnt fit more in the kettles


----------



## DJR (2/7/12)

barls said:


> yes when i remember
> i did this weekend
> couldnt fit more in the kettles



Bugger me, the one closest to camera is full... good stuff (although some skimming wouldn't go astray  )


----------



## /// (2/7/12)

I hear those things called hops help with boil overs ...


----------



## t2000kw (3/7/12)

/// said:


> I hear those things called hops help with boil overs ...



Come to think of it, I usually add them AFTER the boil has started to keep the timing "correct" but I guess I could estimate how long they are in near-boiling water and time it from that point for the bittering hops. 

How do you do it to get the appropriate amount of bittering without getting too much?


----------



## gava (3/7/12)

/// said:


> I hear those things called hops help with boil overs ...



wait for the hot break to go away and then add hops no boil overs..


----------



## Tex083 (7/7/12)

If your near an aquarium supplier you could pick up a bag of ceramic noodles for the same price!
http://www.aquariumproducts.com.au/catalog...929&catID=9 500g for $5


----------



## t2000kw (8/7/12)

Tex083 said:


> If your near an aquarium supplier you could pick up a bag of ceramic noodles for the same price!
> http://www.aquariumproducts.com.au/catalog...929&catID=9 500g for $5



I had thought about that. The first thing I thought of when I saw the picture of the ones used in the distiller was the ones used in aquariums, mainly saltwater aquariums. I'd bet that they are the same thing. 

If I get some of those, I'd also have some for the Hot Magnum filter I got at a local aquarium club auction (it is missing a couple cheap parts, too). B) 

Well, thanks to this thread, I have a few things to try out. But I'm not doing any brewing until the temperature drops quite a bit. It's at 38 deg C right now, with a heat index (feels like) of 42 deg C.

And I might just set up the Hot Magnum canister filter for my cichlids and angelfish. :lol: 

Thanks for mentioning this. I had forgotten about the similarity. a half a kilo of those should be a significant amount. 

Donald


----------

